# eircom broadband setup issues



## Aggie (12 Jun 2009)

Hi,
I have tried to install eircom broadband using the ethernet cable. However, keep getting the "cannot detect default gateway" message. Have rung heldesk, they sent someone to check line- line fine. They then sent me another modem, still not working (the modem is working, lights ok, but still no default gateway).

Cant understand whats wrong, now wondering if its something on my PC (Dell Dimension) or network card I installed.


Has anyone had the same problem that could offer some options to check?

Thanks in advance,

Aggie.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (12 Jun 2009)

one thing to try

in internet explorer, click on the menu option
tools
internet options
then connection tab
then LAN settings
make sure "automatically detect settings" is the only box ticked.
quit out of IE and restart IE.

another thing, make sure the LAN card is not disabled. (start, settings, network connections)  some LAN cards will be disabked on laptops if the battery is been used.


----------



## car (12 Jun 2009)

can you get on to the admin page of the router from your pc, usually 192.168.1.1?   if you can you should see it has (or not) an IP address from eircom.   surprised the engineer didnt go through that with you (or maybe he did).

if it has an IP from eircom its your PC, if it doesnt, its either the router or the line.


----------



## Aggie (12 Jun 2009)

Thanks for those suggestions folks.

Have checked the lan settings, it is set to Auto Detect, but is blank, regardless of coming out of IE and going back in. The LAN card also seems to be enabled.

Re getting to the admin page of the router, do you mean using IE to get to the admin page or to ping it? (sorry if thats a stupid question).


----------



## car (15 Jun 2009)

yes, use IE and use the address 192.168.1.1 you should have got instructions with the router.


----------



## Aggie (15 Jun 2009)

Thanks Car, will give it a go and see if there is any joy.


----------



## Guest125 (16 Jun 2009)

192.168.1.1 won't work with the standard eircom(netopia router).You should use 192.168.1.254 in the top address bar of your browser (not in the search engine box)


----------



## Aggie (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that.

Spoke (again) to eircom, turns out its the modem at fault (or so they say). They use re-conditioned modems, so they think I could have received 2 faulty ones at this stage.

Have to say I find this a bit implausible, but lets get the 3rd modem and see what happens!


----------



## Aggie (19 Jun 2009)

New modem received, all is looking good. Confirmed that modem ok, line ok and nic ok.
Looks like it now something conflicting in my PC (Dell Dimension).

Will have to try to find out whats still causing the issue, may have to call Dell tech support.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## paddyc (19 Jun 2009)

Check that you have a link light on the ethernet port on your pc and on the port on the router.

Have you tried to hard set an ip address on your computer. Give it 192.168.1.xxx (xxx is between 1 and 253 (

Set your default gateway to 192.168.1.254 - default on eircom netopia routers, you can also set dns to same or leave it auto assigned.

Then see if your machine can ping the router

Start -> Run -> cmd

ping 192.168.1.254

If you get replys then it can see the router fine, then you could try pinging an external site/ip

eq

ping www.eircom.net or ping 159.134.198.138

If they get replys then its going to be down to a browser setting or something like that.


----------

